# معني كلمة إنترنت internet



## ارم محمد (22 يونيو 2011)

*أو الشبكة العالمية، وحسب آخر الإحصائيات فإن إنترنت تقوم** بوصل ما يزيد على 10 ملايين كومبيوتر في أكثر من 100 دولة حول العالم ، وتعود ملكية معظم هذه الأجهزة إلى شركات وجامعات ودوائر حكومية، بالإضافة إلى أفراد متحمسين ممن يمتلكون أجهزة شخصية موصولة بشبكة إنترنت بشكل دائم، وهذه أحد الأسباب التي جعلت الإنترنت ممتعة، فعدد الأجهزة الخادمة يزداد شهرياً، وكذلك الحال بالنسبة للأشخاص الذين يستخدمون إنترنت – ما يقارب 50 مليون مستخدم**. 

الوورلد وايد ويب World wide web: 

اختصارها WWW أو W3 أو ببساطة ويب. وهي تشكيلة هائلة الحجم من صفحات نصوص تشعبية على الإنترنت… تنمو حركة السير في الويب بسرعة أكبر من أي خدمة أخرى على الإنترنت، والسبب يصبح واضحاً عندما تجرب استعمال مستعرض ما، وهي تسهل على الناس إيجاد طريقهم خلال إنترنت، إنها ليست الوجه الودود لشبكة إنترنت فحسب، بل هي أكثر من ذلك، فبرامج الشبكة تتيح لك وضع روابط - Links - في وثائقك على الإنترنت، وهذه الروابط تعرف باسم Hyper Text. 

الشبكة : 

هي وصل جهازين أو أكثر معاً من أجل تبادل المعلومات، ويمكن للشبكة أن تكون بطبيعتها محلية، بأن تربط أجهزة في بناية ما على سبيل المثال، وهذا ما يمكن أن يسمى بشبكة منطقة محلية(Local Area Network “LAN” ) ، وبالعكس فالشبكة التي تربط بين أجهزة عبر أعلام تسمى شبكة منطقة واسعة ("Wide Area Network "WAN ) وتستخدم شبكات الكمبيوتر أساليب مختلفة للاتصال، ابتداءً بشبكة الهاتف العادية، وانتهاءً بوصلة ألياف ضوئية خاصة ذات سرعة عالية . 

الخادم (Server) : 

هي هيكلية لوصل أنظمة الكمبيوتر على الشبكة، ويكون النظام المستفيد عادة جهازاً شخصياً مكتبياً، أو محطة عمل، أما الخادم فيكون نظام أكبر يمكنه تخزين كميات كبيرة من البيانات، ويستطيع تنفيذ التطبيقات الرئيسية - برامج الكمبيوتر - ، لقد بنيت - إنترنت - على أساس هيكلية الخادم / المستفيد ؛ ثم تجاوزتها. 

التابع(Client) : 

جهاز كمبيوتر يقوم بطلب الخدمة من جهاز كمبيوتر آخر، فعندما يطلب كمبيوتر اشتراك مع موفر خدمة ISP فإنه يعتبر تابع لموفر الخدمة (Client of ISP). 

مسؤول النظام System Administrator : 

يختصر في أغلب الأحيان إلى SA وهو الشخص المسؤول عن إدارة كمبيوتر في الشركات الكبيرة. قد يكون عدة أشخاص أو حتى قسم صغير من الشركة. المهام التي يقوم بها هذا المسؤول تتضمن تثبيت البرامج وتحديثها وإزالتها، وتثبيت ترقيات لأنظمة التشغيل وتثبيت أجهزة وتشكيلها كالطابعات والمودمات والموجهات والمبوبات وجدران الحماية ومراقبة أداء مستخدم إلى آخر. وهو الشخص الذي يقوم بإعداد مصادر الشبكة وتسجيل المستخدمين وأرقامهم السرية وصيانة المصادر. 

عميل (Agent) : 

في نظام (العميل/الموفر) (Client/Server)، ذلك الجزء من النظام الذي ينفذ عملية إعداد وتبادل المعلومات نيابة عن برنامج المضيف Host أو الموفر Server. 

مضيف Host : 

الكمبيوتر المركزي أو المتحكم في بيئة شبكاتية، يزود خدمات يستطيع باقي الكمبيوترات الوصول إليها عبر الشبكة. المضيف هو أيضاً نظام كبير يمكن الوصول إليه من الإنترنت. وغالباً ما يستخدم مصطلح (مضيف Host) للكمبيوتر الذي يتيح للمستخدمين الدخول عليه. 

ملقم بر وكسي Proxy Server : 

برنامج يشتغل في ملقم متواجد بين شبكتك المنطقية المحلية أو الإنترنت وبين الإنترنت. في محاولة منه لإخفاء بنية الشبكة عن المتطفلين. يصفي هذا البرنامج كل الاتصالات الصادرة لكي تظهر كلها وكأنها قادمة من نفس الآلة. يقوم ملقم البر وكسي أيضاً بتمرير طلبك إلى الإنترنت ثم يعترض سبيل الجواب ثم يمرره إليك في عقدتك الشبكاتية. بإمكان مسؤول النظام أيضاً تنظيم النقاط الخارجية التي يستطيع مستخدمو الشبكة المنطقية المحلية الاتصال بها. وهو طريقة يقوم بمقتضاها جهاز - موجه غالباً - بالرد على طلبات للدخول على مواقع معينة وبذلك يقوم بتنفيذ هذا الطلب بناء على الأوامر التي تلقاها وعلى التوجيه الذي صُمِمَ عليه. 

معين المصادر المنتظم (URL) :

هو اختصار إلىUniform Resource Locator هو الاسم التقني لعنوان الموقع الإلكتروني على الإنترنت، أو المكان الذي يوجد به موقع معين، فكما أن للمنزل عنوان معين للوصول إليه على سبيل المثال ، فهناك عنوان معين للوصول إلى موقع معين على الإنترنت كالوصول مثلاً إلى "الريف الالكتروني" على الإنترنت لابد من معرفة الـ URL ، فالـ URL الخاص بالريف الالكتروني هو http://www.3asfh.net

جدار نار أو جدار الحماية Firewall :

حاجز قائم في الأجهزة أو البرامج أو كليهما يسمح لحركة المرور أن تتدفق في اتجاه واحد فقط - إلى الخارج من الشبكة المحمية… جدار النار هو جهاز يستعمل عادة لحماية الشبكة من المتطفلين غير المرغوب بهم… وهو الاسم الذي يطلق على التطبيق الكمبيوتري الذي يوفر اتصالاً مع إنترنت فهو يراقب المعلومات التي ترسل وتستقبل في مؤسستك من خلال إنترنت، ويمكن الوصول إلى معلوماتك الحساسة. وهو نظام تأمين لتقييد عملية الدخول على الكمبيوترات الموجودة على شبكة محلية LAN من أي مكان في الخارج. 

بروتوكول Protocol : 

في الشبكات والاتصالات هي المواصفات الرسمية التي تعرف الإجراءات الواجب اتباعها عند إرسال البيانات واستلامها. تعرف البروتوكولات التنسيق والتوقيت والتسلسل والتحقق من الأخطاء المستعملة في الشبكة. 

بروتوكول الإنترنت IP : 

Internet Protocol هو طبقة الشبكة الخاصة بحاشية بروتوكول TCP/IP والتي تستخدمها الأدوات على الإنترنت للاتصال ببعضها. والـIP Address (عنوان بروتوكول الإنترنت) هو العنوان الخاص بكل كمبيوتر متصل بشبكة ولكل عنوان الـIP طريقتين للكتابة إما رقمية (TCP/IP Address) مثل 212.26.66.3 أو حرفية (FQDN) وهي العناوين التي نكتبها عادة في المتصفحات مثل ftp.reeef.com/vb/new والعنوان الحقيقي هو الرقمي ولكن لصعوبة حفظه فنكتب العنوان الحرفي ولكن في الشبكة داخلياً يتم ترجمة العنوان الحرفي إلى العنوان الرقمي المطابق له. 

بروتوكول التحكم بالنقل (TCP) : 

اختصار (Transfer Control Protocol) يقوم هذا البروتوكول بتمرير المعلومات إلى بروتوكول الإنترنت IP وهو مسؤول عن التأكد من وصول الرسالة وأنها مفهومة. 

بروتوكول نقل النص التشعبي (HTTP) : 

هو اختصار Hyper Text Markup Language ، لغة ترميز النصوص التشعبية. لغة بنيوية يتم استعمالها لوصف مستندات الوب والإنترنت. كانت تستعمل أصلاً فقط لتعريف البنية، لكنها الآن تعرف البنية والمظهر ومكان العناصر، بما في ذلك الخطوط والرسوم والنصوص والارتباطات التشعبية وتفاصيل كثيرة أخرى، وهي مجموعة فرعية من SGML (اختصار Standard Generalized Markup Language, لغة الترميز العمومية القياسية). وهي وسيلة تجعل من الممكن التصفح عبر وثائق الشبكة العنكبوتية، المستخدم يضغط على نقاط ربط موجودة على وثيقة الشبكة العنكبوتية مما يمكنه من الذهاب إلى تلك الوثيقة حتى لو كانت موجودة على جهاز آخر. 

بروتوكول نقل الملفات (FTP) : 

اختصار File Transfer Protocol ، برتوكول إرسال الملفات… يدعم FTP نطاقاً من أنواع وتنسيقات إرسال الملفات, منها EBCDIC و ASCII والتنسيق الثنائي. 

بروتوكول نقطة إلى نقطة (PPP) : 

Point-to-Point Protocol إحدى وسيلتين لتبادل كتل البيانات عبر إنترنت بواسطة خطوط الهاتف (الوسيلة الأخرى هي SLIP)… بروتوكول PPP يوفر وسيلة ضغط للبيانات وتصحيح الأخطاء ولا يزال تحت التطوير. 

بروتوكول مكتب البريد (POP) : 

Post Office Protocol يسمح للمستخدم بتخزين رسائله في كمبيوتر شركة توفير الخدمة كي يقوم باسترجاعها فيما بعد، وهناك ثلاث طبعات لهذا النظام POP و POP2 و POP3. 

بروتوكول الانترنت ذو الخط المتسلسل (SLIP) :

Serial Line Internet Protocol هو بروتوكول يستخدم لتشغيل بروتوكول الإنترنتIP على خطوط متسلسلة Serial Lines كدوائر الهاتف. عادة عند الارتباط بموفر خدمة يستخدم إما PPP أو SLIP. 

بروتوكول نقل البريد البسيط ( SMTP) : 

بروتوكول يستخدم لنقل البريد الإلكتروني بين الأجهزة. 

مجمع كتلة الانترنت (PING) : 

Packet Internet Grouper برنامج يستخدم لاختبار القدرة الوصولية وذلك بإرسال طلب صدى ICMP إليها وانتظار الرد. 

الحقل (Domain) : 

هو ذلك الجزء من الـ DNS الذي يحدد مكان شبكة كمبيوترك وموقعها في العالم. 

موجه(Router) : 

نظام كمبيوتر يتخذ القرارات الخاصة بتحديد اتجاهات الحركة على الإنترنت. 

نظام أسماء الحقول (DNS) : 

Domain Name System هو نظام لتحديد العناوين الشبكية IP Addresses المطابقة للكمبيوترات المسماة والحقول Domains.. الـ DNS يتكون من سلسلة من المعلومات تفصل بينها نقاط ... خدمة أسماء الحقول Domain Name Service هي عبارة عن برنامج يقوم بتحويل أسماء الحقول Domain Names إلى عناوين شبكية IP Addresses. 

نظام شبكة المدخلات والمخرجات الأساسي (NETBIOS) :

Network Basic Input/Output System يسمح للأجهزة التي تعمل بنظام DOS من التحدث مع واستعمال خدمات الشبكة. نفس الاسم هو اسم بروتوكول شبكة محلية يستخدم بشكل واسع في منتجات مايكروسوفت. 

عرض النطاق (Band Width) :

هي كمية المعلومات التي يمكنك إرسالها على خط معين في وقت محدد… عرض النطاق يقاس بعدد النبضات في الثانية Bits per Second وتكتب (bps). 

بت في الثانية (Bits per second): 

اختصارها BPS وهي عدد البتات المرسلة كل ثانية أثناء عملية نقل البيانات. 

كيلو بت في الثانية Kilobits per second: 

اختصارها KBPS وهي عدد البتات المرسلة كل ثانية أثناء عملية نقل البيانات، تقاس بأضعاف من 1024 بت بالثانية. 

كيلو بت (Kilobit) : 

وحدة قياس تعادل 1024 بت، وتستخدم عادة في تحديد الطاقة الاستيعابية للذاكرة. 

كيلو بايت (Kilobyte) : 

وحدة قياس تعادل 1024 بايت. 

ميجا بايت (Megabyte) : 

وحدة قياس تعادل 1024 كيلو بايت أو 1048576 بايت. 

اتصال (Dial-up) : 

استخدام التليفون أو ISDN لربط الكمبيوتر باستخدام مودم بخدمة الإنترنت. وهي عكس الارتباط المستمر Permanent Connection وهذا يعني أنه كي تحصل على الخدمة فإنه عليك أن تعمل مكالمة هاتفية. 

الشبكة الرقمية للخدمات الموحدة (ISDN) : 

اختصار لــIntegrated Services Digital Network ، هي تكنولوجيا جديدة تحتوي على شبكات صوتية ورقمية في وسيلة واحدة وتعتبر خدمة اتصالات فائقة السرعة. وهي شبكة رقمية للخدمات المتكاملة. وهي مقياس لشبكة اتصالات رقمية تمتد على جميع أنحاء العالم يقصد منها أن تحل محل كل الأنظمة الحالية بنظام إرسال رقمي متزامن كامل الازدواجية. تتصل الكمبيوترات وبقية الأجهزة بالشبكة ISDN من خلال واجهات قياسية بسيطة. عندما تصبح مكتملة، ستتمكن الأنظمة ISDN من أن تكون قادرة على إرسال أصوات وفيديو وبيانات في خط واحد - مهمة تتطلب حالية ثلاث وصلات منفصلة. 

مقدم خدمة الإنترنت (ISP) : 

Internet Service Provider ، هو الشركة التي يقوم المستخدم - عادة - بالاشتراك لديها للحصول على ربط بالانترنت، وهذه الشركة مرتبطة بالإنترنت مباشرة من إحدى الشركات الأعضاء في CIX. 

خدمة جوفر (Gopher) : 

نظام طورته جامعة مينيسوتا الأمريكية بهدف تسهيل عملية استخدام الإنترنت وهو يعتمد على عملية البحث من خلال القوائم لقراءة الوثائق ونقل الملفات.. Gopher يمكنه الإشارة إلى الملفات ومواقع Telnet ومراكز معلومات WAIS وغيرها. 

الاتصال عن بعد (Telnet) : 

Telnet هي بروتوكول إنترنت معياري لخدمات الربط عن بعد ويسمح للمستخدم بربط جهازه على كمبيوتر مضيف جاعلاً جهازه وكأنه جزء من ذلك الكمبيوتر البعيد. 

رقم المنفذ Port Number : 

مكان الدخل/الخرج الافتراضي لبرنامج إنترنت. مثلاً FTP وجوفر وHTTP وتالنت معطاة كلها أرقام منافذ فريدة لكي يتمكن الكمبيوتر من معرفة كيفية الرد عند وصله بمنفذ محدد، تتحدث ملقمات الجوفر عادة عبر المنفذ 70 ، وتستعمل ملقمات HTTP المنفذ 80 وبروتوكول البريد الإلكتروني SMTP يستعمل المنفذ 25 دائماً. يمكنك تجاوز هذه القيم الافتراضية من خلال تحديد قيم أخرى في العنوان (URL). 

ميناء (منفذ) (PORT) : 

تحديد موقع برنامج معين على كمبيوتر مضيف على الإنترنت.. قبل سنوات قليلة كان على المستخدم تحديد البورت بنفسه،، المنفذ 23 خاص بالـTelnet والمنفذ 21 خاص بالـFTP، أما اليوم فمعظم البرامج تحدد المنفذ أتوماتيكيا. 

Winsock: 

نظام التقاء في ويندوز، وإذا أردت الدخول على الإنترنت فيجب أن يتوفر لديك ملف يدعى winsock.dll موضوع داخل النظام. المشكلة التي تتكرر كثيراً هي أنه ليس جميع البرامج تعمل مع نفس طبعة Winsock تطبيق trumpet الذي يستعمله الكثيرون يستخدم لتوفير ربط SLIP بين حاسباتهم وتقوم الإنترنت بتوفير نسخة من Winsock. 

تحميل Upload : 

هو نقل ملف أو معلومات أخرى من كمبيوترك إلى الملقم عبر ارتباط شبكة أو عبر مودم. 

تنزيل Download : 

في الاتصالات ، نقل ملف أو معلومات أخرى من ملقم إلى كمبيوترك عبر وصلة شبكاتية أو عبر مودم. 

بريمج Applet : 

برنامج ذاتي الاحتواء مصمم لكي يعمل في بيئة محددة ، كبريمج جافا يعمل ضمن مستعرض. 

حساب المستخدم User Account :

آلية أمنية يتم استعمالها للتحكم بالوصول إلى الشبكة يتولى مسؤول النظام إنشاءها وصيانتها. تشتمل عناصر حساب المستخدم على كلمة مرور وحقوق ومعلومات عن المجموعات التي ينتمي إليها المستخدم. 

صفحة البدء Home Page : 

صفحة الانطلاق الأولية في إنترنت أو موقع وب. قد تكون صفحة البدء مقترنة بشخص واحد أو موضوع واحد معين أو شركة أو مؤسسة لا تبغي الربح أو المدرسة، وتكون مكاناً مناسباً للانتقال منه إلى صفحات أو موارد إنترنت أخرى. اعتبرها الباب الرئيسي للموقع. 

محرك البحث Search Engine : 

ملقم خاص يتيح لك تنفيذ عمليات بحث بواسطة كلمات أساسية لإيجاد صفحات وب تهمك.*



*الشبكات لها أربع انواع مشهورة هي

1. الشبكات المحلية LANs

2. شبكات إقليمية MANs

3. شبكات المناطق الواسعة WANs

4. Internet الإنترنت

وكل نوع من هذه الانواع له ميزة خاصة ولايصلح أن يحل نوع مكان اخر 



الشبكات المحلية LANs 

الشبكات المحلية تتقيد بمكان واحد مثل بناية او بنايات متجاورة وتتميز برخص وتوفر المعدات الازمة لها 

وتنقسم الى 3 تقنيات اتصال شائعه وهي 

•Ethernet 
•Token Ring 
•FDDI
وفي الصورة التالية توضيح لهذا النوع العام




الشبكات الإقليمية MANs 

شبكات MAN الإقليمية صممت لنقل البيانات عبر مناطق جغرافية شاسعة ولكنها ما تزال تقع تحت مسمى المحلية وهي تصلح

لربط مدينة او مدينتين متجاورة ويستخدم في ربط هذا النوع من الشبكات الألياف البصرية او الوسائل الرقمية فهذه التقنية 

تقدم سرعات فائقة و شبكات MAN يمكن أن تحتوي على عدد من شبكات LANs وتتميز بالسرعة و الفاعلية 

ومن عيوبها مكلفة وصيانتها صعبة ... وفي مايلي صورة لتوضيح هذا النوع :





الشبكات الموسعه WANs 

هي شبكات تغطي مساحات كبيرة جدا مثل ربط الدول مع بعضها البعض ومن مميزات هذه النوع أنها تربط آلاف الأجهزة و تنقل كميات كبيرة 

من البيانات لا تنقل إلا بها ومن عيوبها تحتاج إلى برامج وأجهزة غالية جدا وصعوبة تشغيلها وصيانتها



شبكة الانترنت Internet 

الأنترنت شبكة الشبكات صممت هذه الشبكة أساسا لأغراض عسكرية بحته أيام الحرب الباردة وظهرت في ذلك الوقت شبكة 

Arpanet ونمت هذه الشبكة وأصبحت نظام متكامل وبعد ذلك وفي عام 1990 تخلت الحكومة الامريكية عن الشبكة واعطت

حق الإدارة إلى مؤسسة العلوم الوطنية NSF وفي عام 1991 تخلت المؤسسة عن الشبكة لصالح الشركات التجارية وبذلك 

فتح الباب امام أضخم عمل وبناء صممه الإنسان حيث توسعت وإنتشرت وضمت في داخلها كل انواع الشبكات

LAN / MAN / WAN وهي سائرة ولا يمكن ان يتنبأ كيف ستكون *


----------



## عدالة (22 يونيو 2011)

معلومات قيمة كل الشكر


----------

